# Student Stuff



## grn1969c10 (Sep 18, 2008)

:Living room setup:
Pioneer Elite SC-05 Receiver
JBL J900MV mains
Polk cs245i center
Sony SS-SR290 rears
Cadence CSX-15 Sub
JBL PSW-1200 Sub
BFD 1124 for Sub EQ
Sylvania DVC-865G DVD/VHS combo
Realistic LAB 12C Turntable
JVC 27" CRT

:Bedroom setup:
Onkyo TX-DS575 Reveiver
Onkyo DX-C380 CD player
Onkyo TA-RW411 Cassette deck
JBL 2600 bookshelf speakers
Velodyne CT-100 Sub
Sharp Aquos LC-10A3U-S 10" LCD
(for those times when the big 27" screen seems too presumptuous)


----------



## grn1969c10 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Updated Stuff*

I removed the weaker sub, improved the sub EQ, removed the turntable, replaced the CRT with a Plasma and added a cheap Blu-ray player.

:Living room setup:
Pioneer Elite SC-05 Receiver
JBL J900MV mains
Polk cs245i center
Sony SS-SR290 rears
Cadence CSX-15 Sub
BFD 1124 for Sub EQ
Sylvania DVC-865G DVD/VHS combo
Insignia NS-WBRDVD Blu-ray player
Panasonic 46" S1 Plasma


----------

